# Domain hosting.



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Over the last few weeks i toured a bunch of different states took many pictures and such, i'm looking for a place to put up a website where my friends can view and download the pictures and video's. Basically create my own site.

A friend suggested Dreamhost.com and gave me a promotion code "777" however it's no longer active. Does anyone know of any good deals or companies where i can put up my own site?

(i only dislike .mac because it will not have enough bandwidth usage per month for me. My tour included 150 kids who all will be contributing pictures and video's. Not to mention downloading and viewing things many times over).


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Check out www.godaddy.com


----------



## purelithium (Jul 26, 2006)

I use www.bluehost.com i love it they are fantastic at customer service and they are cheap too.

Check out my site at www.thethirdelement.org


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Check out <a href="http://asmallorange.com/services/hosting/">asmallorange.com</a>. They have a mini hosting plan that's really affordable ($25/year). 

That said, if you're main need is to store and share photos, then why not just get a free account from <a href="http://www.flickr.com">flickr</a>?


----------



## purelithium (Jul 26, 2006)

I had looked at the Asmallorange plans, but none of them match the price-to-features ratio of bluehost.com I got 15 gigs of space, 200gb/month of transfer, a free domain, and 20 subdomains among a ****load of other things. All for 170US for 2 years. If you try to price out the same features from asmallorange, it would be MUCH higher, and I don't even know if their largest plan is that good.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

VNJ85 said:


> Over the last few weeks i toured a bunch of different states took many pictures and such, i'm looking for a place to put up a website where my friends can view and download the pictures and video's. Basically create my own site.<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> 
> ...


I use www.highcountryhosting.com


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

enaj said:


> Check out www.godaddy.com


i use godaddy, cheap for .com
customer support is not good
email only "to pass savings on to customer"
yeah, right....


----------



## funkylizard (Mar 12, 2003)

Try www.lunarpages.com

I have been using them for a while and you get a TON of stuff for 6.95US a month:

Host 10 Sites on 1 Account!! 
FREE Domain Name For Life 
UNLIMITED MySQL Databases 
Up To 5000 Megabytes Storage 
400 Gigabytes Data Transfer 
E-Commerce 
Blog, Forum & Photo Gallery 
Microsoft® Frontpage® Compatible 
Spam Protection 
Includes 1 Addon Domain


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

i gotta say Lunarpages does seem like it has the best deal, but the 5000 Megabytes Storage is a bit small for storage. its only 5 gigs... 

truthfully for the amount of pictures i'll be posting i guess it will suffice... but i'd hate to run over that small limit when i start placing up home made video's.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

(( pg )). I don't like flickr because I want to host home video's as well I'd like to host a personal page. 

Also due to the volume of pictures I'd like to host them in packages so my friends can grab a bunch at a time.


As of right now everyones pictures are on Facebook.com, however Facebook formats the pictures to fit on their site lowering the quality in many instances.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.servage.net/?coupon=CUST16350

www.servage.net

Referral Code: cust16350

I use it for many of my websites. I doubt I'll ever run out of space.


----------



## hogie (Feb 4, 2006)

wow lunarpages.com looks incredible!

also, i've been looking for the best price on .ca domain registration. any suggestions?


----------



## rhythms (Sep 24, 2003)

i've been looking for a host myself, so thanks for the tips, everyone.

I've been looking up webhostingjury.com for reviews, too, it might be helpful to you.

E


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Servage does look like the best option... wow...

very nice, with the referal code you get an extra 5 gigs of space for storage... that goes from 75 gigs to 80. very nice.

i will heavily consider this.


----------



## Phil_MTL (Nov 26, 2004)

*Dreamhost Active Promo Code : 69BUCKS*

Dreamhosts's promo code 69BUCKS
offers a yearly L1 hosting plan for 50$ instead of 119$
including 1 free domain name registration,
20 GB hard disk space and a 97 days money-back guarantee.

That's hard to beat!


----------



## hogie (Feb 4, 2006)

How much does it cost to add additional .ca domain names to Servage??


----------



## hogie (Feb 4, 2006)

I emailed them and got a reply within a minute!



> Servage - Steffan Fallesen to me
> More options 4:23 pm (6 minutes ago)
> 
> Hello Michael,
> ...


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Phil_MTL said:


> Dreamhosts's promo code 69BUCKS
> offers a yearly L1 hosting plan for 50$ instead of 119$
> including 1 free domain name registration,
> 20 GB hard disk space and a 97 days money-back guarantee.
> ...


Here's an even better Dreamhost deal

http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230288&highlight=dreamhost

$22 US a year is definitely a deal.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

modsuperstar said:


> Here's an even better Dreamhost deal
> 
> http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230288&highlight=dreamhost
> 
> $22 US a year is definitely a deal.



says 4.8 gigs of space.... thats not very much...

Edit: N/M its 22.00usd and plenty of space.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

purelithium said:


> I had looked at the Asmallorange plans, but none of them match the price-to-features ratio of bluehost.com I got 15 gigs of space, 200gb/month of transfer, a free domain, and 20 subdomains among a ****load of other things. All for 170US for 2 years. If you try to price out the same features from asmallorange, it would be MUCH higher, and I don't even know if their largest plan is that good.


Depends what your needs are. In your case, presumably you need 15GB of storage. But if all you're looking for is a place to host a typical website or blog and you're not looking to spend a lot of cash, then ASO's $25-a-year plan is still a pretty sweet deal compared to shelling out $170US. Plus, in my experience, ASO has a pretty remarkable support team. Questions get answered in minutes, not hours or days. 

More to the point, I learned my lesson the hard way with Dreamhost that when your hosting provider decides it wants to be one of the bigger players and starts offering cutrate prices and huge storage, it tends to come at the expense of reliability and support. On top of this, Dreamhost has had a rash of hard-luck troubles, which they document themselves on their <a href="http://blog.dreamhost.com/">blog</a>.

Asmallorange, meanwhile, has given me nothing but 100% service. No excuses.

P.S. Another resource for sharing video: <a href="http://www.vimeo.com/">Vimeo</a>.


----------



## purelithium (Jul 26, 2006)

I was not talking about Dreamhost, I was talking about Bluehost.

Plus, that 170 is for TWO years, not one. Also, I believe Bluehots.com has upped their plan total storage to 30gb.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

> It is free to add additional domain names to your account. You can add as many domains you like.


Just so people don't understand, it's free to add domains you already own, or purchase through a registrar.

I use www.godaddy.com to administer all my domain names, and Servage as my host.

http://www.servage.net/?coupon=CUST16350

www.servage.net

Referral Code: cust16350


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

GoDaddy is Good.


----------



## hogie (Feb 4, 2006)

who do you recommend for a .ca domain?


----------



## Sam Arseneau (Mar 23, 2004)

1and1.com


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

hogie said:


> who do you recommend for a .ca domain?



I used http://www.10dollar.ca/ and they seem decent enough.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

hogie said:


> who do you recommend for a .ca domain?


<a href="http://netfirms.ca/">Netfirms.ca</a> do a reasonably good job for not much coin.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

hogie said:


> who do you recommend for a .ca domain?


I use netfirms.ca as well.

Pssst...here's my site for those who don't know. www.mattwilliams.ca


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

link doesnt work.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

Strange. Works fine on my end here. http://www.mattwilliams.ca


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well don't go with Verio - they just melted their whole email server structure and they billed themselves as the biggest in the world !!! 

We're switching to magma.


----------



## MickMac (Oct 11, 2005)

I have some questions about the cheapie hosts (like servage.net). If you register a domain name with them (for free or very low cost compared to doing it through a company like Bell) who owns it? Is there any chance they can take it away from you? What happens if the host goes out of business?

I would hate to set up a business web site and find I'd lost control of it. Is it worth paying a company like Bell $30/year for this service?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

What hosting features are required to display an iweb created website?

eg: Do i need cgi, php4/php5 (whatever those are) etc.....


----------



## purelithium (Jul 26, 2006)

MickMac said:


> I have some questions about the cheapie hosts (like servage.net). If you register a domain name with them (for free or very low cost compared to doing it through a company like Bell) who owns it? Is there any chance they can take it away from you? What happens if the host goes out of business?
> 
> I would hate to set up a business web site and find I'd lost control of it. Is it worth paying a company like Bell $30/year for this service?


It depends on the company. I own my domain, but bluehost gave me the option to either have it registered to them or to me, obviously I chose myself because I want full rights to it.

If you're unsure about it, ask them first. It can't hurt, and they will have a better answer for you than anyone on here...


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

modsuperstar said:


> Here's an even better Dreamhost deal
> 
> http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230288&highlight=dreamhost
> 
> $22 US a year is definitely a deal.


Isn't this deal only for the first year?


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Try the 777 deal at Dreamhost again. It's apparently active again, so you can get a full year of hosting for less then $10/US.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

are you sure its active? I just tried it to no avail.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

My apologies. Someone drudged up an old thread on RFD and I misread that the deal was active again.

Though there is a Netfirms deal going on similar to the 777 deal.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

well i found this today... http://www.lypha.com/hosting_plans.shtml

i wanted to know if anyone thinks this is a great deal or not.


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

MickMac said:


> I have some questions about the cheapie hosts (like servage.net). If you register a domain name with them (for free or very low cost compared to doing it through a company like Bell) who owns it? Is there any chance they can take it away from you? What happens if the host goes out of business?


I've registered all my domains through www.godaddy.com and have them point to my Servage account. I've been with Servage for almost a year now, and am generally happy with the service.

Servage Coupon:
http://www.servage.net/?coupon=CUST16350


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Candidate said:


> I've registered all my domains through www.godaddy.com and have them point to my Servage account. I've been with Servage for almost a year now, and am generally happy with the service.
> 
> Servage Coupon:
> http://www.servage.net/?coupon=CUST16350



Just curious, why not register domains through servage.net?


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

GoDaddy is super-cheap.

Servage charges $30CAD/year for domain registration.
GoDaddy charges $9US/year.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Found this on servage.net


> Servage Hosting allows you to host unlimited domain names on your account without any additional charges. Each domain name can have its own content or all domains can be set to serve the same site - you have full flexibility and control. Being able to host unlimited websites on just one hosting account can save you a lot of money!


So now i'm confused by


> servage charges $30CAD/year for domain registration.


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

Unlimited hosting costs you nothing additional. You still need to buy the domain names.

Think of it like a huge parking lot. You can park an unlimited number of cars there for no additional charges. You still need to buy the cars though.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

oh hey, cool i understand now, thanks.

but the first one is free, right?


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

VNJ85 said:


> oh hey, cool i understand now, thanks.
> 
> but the first one is free, right?


It looks like it, yes. When you sign up, you get a .com registration for free.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Candidate, if I go with servage.net is there a way for me to blog?


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Been in search for a hosting plan as well and I've nevered searched and signed up my own hosting before but I was wondering what's the difference between Windows and Linux plans?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

acc30 - to answer your question. https://www.ixwebhosting.com/index.php/v1/pages.dspVHosting 

It explains there.

So in the end I went with the company https://www.ixwebhosting.com/

why? because they gave the most bang for your buck, are rated in the top 10 of companies on that rating website (i dont have the link on me at the moment).

and because they're support is fabulous. i've used it a few times and they are amazingly fast to respond... even by phone took less than a moment to speak to someone. 

Honestly, i've put up a wordpress blog, uploaded my iweb website... created subdomains, etc... and its all been so easy and flawless with them. I'm a newb.. they are very newb friendly.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks VJN85... that's simple and straight forward and a nice deal for its price


----------



## limemekmomem (Oct 20, 2007)

*Help poor school*

Hi all,please help poor school to host their web site, when you use our link,we will received two months of hosting for free and you also will received two months for free and 25000mb of quality webspace. Servage.net Quality Web Hosting


----------



## limemekmomem (Oct 20, 2007)

*Help poor school*

Help poor school use our coupon link to sign-in Servage.net Quality Web Hosting

Plz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

If a school is so poor perhaps having a website shouldn't be among their priorities.

Smells like *spam* to me. 

tptptptp


----------



## wizardly (Oct 17, 2007)

Optixgate - WebHosting Plans Starting At $7.95

can't go wrong


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I have to post this.... dtWorx Inc. --==[ dtWorx.com | dtworx.ca ]==--

plans starting at $1.99/mo or less if you prepay for the year


----------

